# Meet Honey



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

At last she's here! We picked her up on Friday and she has been a dream since. Knows her name and I'm starting to teach her sit. She had her first jabs today and has already met my mums CKCS who she loves!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

what's happened to her eyes?  she's gorgeous.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Yeh I can see she has stitch like things around her eyes, is it pinning back the wrinkles from her eyes?

Uber cute


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

Her eyes have been tacked as the eyelids started to roll inwards. this can cause the eyelashes to rub on her corneas. She'll have them out in 2wks time. It is quite common in Shar Pei to have eyes tacked.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww! How sweet  My friend's 6 month old Sharpei decided he wanted to attack Holly, so we don't meet up with them when we have Holly. They got him at 6 weeks and is undersocialised and thinks all dogs are meals!

I love Sharpeis  Love the wrinkles  Met such a docile bitch at Crufts :d Was great.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

How gorgeous is she :thumbup:

Truely scrumptious 

xx


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 5, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Tiger1054 (May 5, 2010)

OMG she is so cute! I'd just want to sit and hug her all day :001_wub:


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

Tiger1054 said:


> OMG she is so cute! I'd just want to sit and hug her all day :001_wub:


I've been trying to resist. The housework has fallen by the wayside


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG i love her please can i take her haha she would look lovely sleeping on my bed with alfie haha

glad shes finally with you guys hope she turns into a right little character 

shes a stunning little girl


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

What a beautiful lady with cute name, poor she had some tackle in her eyes..


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww she's scrumptious iv loved shar pei for a long time. Look at all those wrinkles


----------

